# Help!! Ritchey Protocol Wheelset question



## cooper58 (Jan 31, 2007)

I purchased a used WCS Protocol wheelset and didn't notice until I went to install the cassette that the hub body is 10 speed shimano. Can I purchase a replacement 9 speed hub body for this wheelset?


----------



## cooper58 (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyone have a clue? :idea:


----------



## 45ronin (Jul 17, 2007)

*Kinda late to the party*

I researched the same several years ago. Between Ritchey not providing strong customer service (e-mail directed me to the LBS...), and unavailable parts for the conversion, it was a wash.

Another interesting footnote on the older Protocal wheels is they had 2 tiers. One (more expensive), had hubs made by DT. The lesser expensive wheels were all Taiwanese specials. The good folks at Adrenaline Bikes in Orange County, CA schooled me on the differences.

On Ebay they went yonder.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

cooper58 said:


> I purchased a used WCS Protocol wheelset and didn't notice until I went to install the cassette that the hub body is 10 speed shimano. Can I purchase a replacement 9 speed hub body for this wheelset?


We make a conversion freehub for many of our hubs. If you can PM me a picture, or post one here, of the rear hub I can tell you whether we have one for your wheelset.


----------



## 45ronin (Jul 17, 2007)

*Nice*

Great to see Ritchey's presence in the forum. Wish I heard from you Dave when I was pinging the company for support!

Makes me want to buy a set of some new carbon Ritchey wheels...


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

45ronin said:


> Great to see Ritchey's presence in the forum. Wish I heard from you Dave when I was pinging the company for support!
> 
> Makes me want to buy a set of some new carbon Ritchey wheels...


Ha! Well you can definitely count on my support if you do, but you won't need it cause our current generation of wheels are awesome.


----------

